# Chicago



## ray5 (May 27, 2015)

Hi,
I will be visiting Chicago and suburbs in a few weeks. Could you please suggest good spots to photograph? I would like to do night shots of the cityscape, skyline as well if safely possible. Thanks,
Ray


----------



## SPL (May 27, 2015)

I'm going to give a fantastic plug for the web site of Chris Smith "Out of Chicago" His web site and web book are great with fantastic ideas for locations in Chicago!
http://outofchicago.com


----------



## lilmsmaggie (May 27, 2015)

I'm originally from Chicago. I'd say the area around the Chicago Loop; Grant Park; Buckingham fountain; Millennium Park, Art Institute; near North Side starting from Grant Park, heading north towards Lincoln Park and the zoo continuing along Michigan Ave. and Lake Shore Drive.

You may also want to check out the Field Museum and Museum of Science and Industry and area along Lake Shore Drive, Hyde Park, etc. there are some Frank Lloyd Wright homes in Hyde Park near the University of Chicago. 

Just depends on what you have in mind: street, architecture, it's all there.

Enjoy and have fun


----------



## ray5 (May 27, 2015)

To get a good shot of the skyline does one have to get to a cruise/boat or is there a spot on land that can do the same? Thx


----------



## SPL (May 27, 2015)

Shooting from the Planetarium and the Shedd Aquarium is sometimes a nice shot


----------



## lilmsmaggie (May 27, 2015)

Be advised -- parking can get very, very expensive: http://chicago.bestparking.com That includes areas around the parks. museums, etc., so plan accordingly. 

Ditto what SPL says about Adler Planetarium and Shedd Aquarium. Walking along Lake Michigan Shoreline near either will give you a better idea. Maybe from Navy Pier as well -- not sure. Haven't been to Chicago in a long time ...


----------



## mrzero (May 27, 2015)

ray5 said:


> To get a good shot of the skyline does one have to get to a cruise/boat or is there a spot on land that can do the same? Thx



Check out this article: http://outofchicago.com/top-ten-places-to-shoot-the-chicago-skyline/


----------



## norbolig (May 27, 2015)

Hello, 

although I am from Europe, I feel I almost know Chicago from following the Ross Images on flickr:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/delobbo/

So maybe this can inspire you as well, and help uou find interesting locations!

Best regards, Roger


----------



## ray5 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot! Keep them coming.


----------



## surapon (May 28, 2015)

ray5 said:


> Hi,
> I will be visiting Chicago and suburbs in a few weeks. Could you please suggest good spots to photograph? I would like to do night shots of the cityscape, skyline as well if safely possible. Thanks,
> Ray



Dear Friend Mr. Ray.
On June 2014, I went to AIA, Convention and Exposition in Chicago. And take a lot of Photos od downtown/ up town og Chicago. If you are member of Facebook, Please be my friend , ( Surapon Sujjavanich), You can see the Photos of Chicago in my point of views.

https://www.facebook.com/surapon01/media_set?set=a.10204347568747017.1073742278.1163677771&type=3

Have FUN.
Surapon


----------



## RGF (May 28, 2015)

check out out of chicago website and chris smith's ebook on 100 best places to photograph in chicago. $9.99 on amazon. Highly recommended


----------



## ray5 (May 28, 2015)

surapon said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Dear Surapon,
I am not on FB. I always enjoy your images!


----------



## ray5 (May 28, 2015)

RGF said:


> check out out of chicago website and chris smith's ebook on 100 best places to photograph in chicago. $9.99 on amazon. Highly recommended


Will do. Thx


----------



## ray5 (May 28, 2015)

James Munney said:


> Ray, I'm an ex-Chicagoan and believe the replies to your post are spot-on and will keep you very busy for a long time. I would specifically concur with the boat tour idea. Most of the tours have a trip through the locks and into Lake Michigan. The skyline from that point is wonderful. I went on the Wendella Line, which starts from Michigan Ave. and the river. Here is a link to a pBase folder of mine, with shots from July 2009 taken with a Canon 2100 point-and-shoot pocket camera. Enjoy your trip.
> http://www.pbase.com/canonball/chi09
> Regards,
> James


Very Nice! Thanks. I really enjoy late night skyline pictures but wonder how difficult it would be to take on a tripod on a bobbing boat? Long exposures are obviously not going to work.


----------



## James Munney (May 28, 2015)

_Very Nice! Thanks. I really enjoy late night skyline pictures but wonder how difficult it would be to take on a tripod on a bobbing boat? Long exposures are obviously not going to work._

There are a couple of vantage points that come to mind. 1) Navy Pier, although there is a lot of ambient light and 2) the view from the Shedd Aquarium.
If you have a wide angle lens, you may even get good shots from along the lakefront near Buckingham fountain.
James


----------



## SPL (May 28, 2015)

James Munney said:


> Ray, I'm an ex-Chicagoan and believe the replies to your post are spot-on and will keep you very busy for a long time. I would specifically concur with the boat tour idea. Most of the tours have a trip through the locks and into Lake Michigan. The skyline from that point is wonderful. I went on the Wendella Line, which starts from Michigan Ave. and the river. Here is a link to a pBase folder of mine, with shots from July 2009 taken with a Canon 2100 point-and-shoot pocket camera. Enjoy your trip.
> http://www.pbase.com/canonball/chi09
> Regards,
> James


+1 James!...totally forgot about this option! This a great idea. Try the water taxi…get on and off at various stops….the city at night/evening is awesome!...have fun!
http://www.chicagowatertaxi.com/


----------



## triggermike (May 28, 2015)

My take . . .

If you are healthy (can walk distances), you can get around without a car. There are plenty of Chicago icons to photograph EVERYWHERE you go. The architecture is spectacular and the parks are unique/beautiful. For further ventures take a cab.

Again, the boat trips are nice to venture along and see things, but you can get great shots (with a tripod) from land along the river. Also, you should definitely make the effort to go to the observation levels at the Willis Tower and the Hancock Building. Millennium and Grant Parks are a must (go to Cloud Gate, aka The Bean.)

Here's some shots I took last winter, many converted to B+W due to weather. Never had a car.


----------



## ray5 (May 28, 2015)

triggermike said:


> My take . . .
> 
> If you are healthy (can walk distances), you can get around without a car. There are plenty of Chicago icons to photograph EVERYWHERE you go. The architecture is spectacular and the parks are unique/beautiful. For further ventures take a cab.
> 
> ...


Excellent! That's the plan. Either take the train in or park the car for the day and walk. I would assume that beyond taking the obvious precautions, the area around the Fountain, Grant park, Planetarium etc are safe?


----------



## triggermike (May 28, 2015)

Couple more . . .


----------



## ray5 (May 28, 2015)

Through some links suggested here I reached this:
http://www.locationscout.net/location/42-chicago
Wow! Some of the shots are spectacular!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## triggermike (May 28, 2015)

ray5,

Once you're there and you are out-and-about you will have no shortage of things to shoot - use your own fresh take on composition, etc. Take a little time to browse the images in the link you posted and wander around on Google Maps to get a feel for where everything is relative to one another. Michigan Avenue, the Theater District, Willis Tower, The Chicago Board of Trade, Hancock Tower, Navy Pier and Grant/Millennium Parks are all within walking distance of one another. Other places (Frank Lloyd Wright houses/bldgs, Lincoln Park, etc) are places you'll need transportation for. Also, don't forget to eat and eat well! Don't have to tell you about the pizza, but there's also a Greek town there too if you like Greek food!


----------



## ray5 (May 28, 2015)

triggermike said:


> ray5,
> 
> Once you're there and you are out-and-about you will have no shortage of things to shoot - use your own fresh take on composition, etc. Take a little time to browse the images in the link you posted and wander around on Google Maps to get a feel for where everything is relative to one another. Michigan Avenue, the Theater District, Willis Tower, The Chicago Board of Trade, Hancock Tower, Navy Pier and Grant/Millennium Parks are all within walking distance of one another. Other places (Frank Lloyd Wright houses/bldgs, Lincoln Park, etc) are places you'll need transportation for. Also, don't forget to eat and eat well! Don't have to tell you about the pizza, but there's also a Greek town there too if you like Greek food!



Will do. Thx


----------



## ray5 (May 28, 2015)

The shots from John Hancock Tower Observation deck. Does it have a glass wall or can you see unobstructed and shoot without glass in front?


----------



## TexPhoto (May 28, 2015)

When i travel to a big city, I always check if there is a how to book for that city. And there is: http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Guide-Chicago-Locations-Photograph-ebook/dp/B00F08993Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432852612&sr=8-1&keywords=photographing+chicago

Another thing I do is make google search photos from the city and copy ones i really like into a folder, trying to get 20-40. I then print them on a single sheet of paper and pull it out from time to time as a reminder / inspiration.


----------



## ray5 (May 29, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> When i travel to a big city, I always check if there is a how to book for that city. And there is: http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Guide-Chicago-Locations-Photograph-ebook/dp/B00F08993Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432852612&sr=8-1&keywords=photographing+chicago
> 
> Another thing I do is make google search photos from the city and copy ones i really like into a folder, trying to get 20-40. I then print them on a single sheet of paper and pull it out from time to time as a reminder / inspiration.


This book must be good, many of you have recommended this. Bought it. Will be reading it shortly. Thx


----------



## captainkanji (May 29, 2015)

Museum of Science and Industry
6D, 40mm 2.8





6D, 40mm 2.8





Cloud Gate (The Bean) & Millennium Park
6D, 50mm 1.4




6D, 50mm 1.4




6D, 50mm 1.4





Giordano's
6D, 40mm 2.8





Chicago Water Tower
6D, 40mm 2.8





Buildings


----------



## ray5 (May 29, 2015)

captainkanji said:


> Museum of Science and Industry
> 6D, 40mm 2.8
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## triggermike (May 29, 2015)

ray5 said:


> The shots from John Hancock Tower Observation deck. Does it have a glass wall or can you see unobstructed and shoot without glass in front?


There is glass and you have to work hard to avoid reflections. I believe someone earlier in this thread gave a suggestion about using a black cloth over the lens barrel?


----------



## triggermike (May 29, 2015)

captainkanji,

Nice shots at Millennium Park and the Bean!


----------



## ray5 (May 30, 2015)

TexPhoto said:


> When i travel to a big city, I always check if there is a how to book for that city. And there is: http://www.amazon.com/Photographers-Guide-Chicago-Locations-Photograph-ebook/dp/B00F08993Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1432852612&sr=8-1&keywords=photographing+chicago
> 
> Another thing I do is make google search photos from the city and copy ones i really like into a folder, trying to get 20-40. I then print them on a single sheet of paper and pull it out from time to time as a reminder / inspiration.



Indeed a very useful book. I have somewhat of a list! Thanks


----------

